# Why Harbhajan Slapped Sreesanth ???? Here is the real reason



## din (May 1, 2008)

Sorry

1. If this is already posted
2. If any Sardar hurt by this joke

Anyway got it in an email today, here it is.

Why Harbhajan Slapped Sreesanth ????

Harbhanjan Singh was enjoying Match.

Yuvraj Singh came and asked him, " Are you relaxing"

Bhajji answered '" No I am Harbhajan Singh"

VRV Singh Came and asked the same Question.

Bhajji answered " No No Me Harbhajan Singh"

Third one came and asked the same question Bhajji was totally annoyed and decided to shift his place.

While walking he saw Sreesanth enjoying the Match. He went and asked him " Are you Relaxing?" The Sreesanth answered "Yes I am relaxing."

Bhajji slapped him on his face and said "Idiot, Every one Searching You… What r u doing Here stupid….?? "


----------



## desiibond (May 1, 2008)

lol. good one. Hehe.


----------



## narangz (May 1, 2008)

din said:


> Sorry
> 
> 1. If this is already posted
> 2. If any *Sardar* hurt by this joke
> ...



LOL  I didn't mind  Relax Singh 

BTW- We are not Sardars. We are Sikhs  A Sardar is a leader. Many people call their leaders Sardar  Anyway we don't mind being called a Sardar


----------



## shri (May 1, 2008)

Got this via email

Do u know why he cried actually??????
*img140.imageshack.us/img140/6207/image001eh8.th.jpg







Dats d reason.............
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/7392/image002ua6.th.jpg


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

whos the gal ?


----------



## narangz (May 1, 2008)

Preity Zinta 

The guy hugging her is Yuvi(?)


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

k thnx
shes dating Nes Wadia IMHO..lol


----------



## narangz (May 1, 2008)

Yes. But they are trying hard


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

*At last he got it  lol

He Asked Symonds

*www.picsopedia.com/images/461iklkhvbnxtwob9j3.jpg


He Asked Hayden*
*www.picsopedia.com/images/awf4elxyclfgc4ein0no.jpg




*He Asked KAIF too*
*www.picsopedia.com/images/tixviobzdih72d8f85.jpg
*www.picsopedia.com/images/r676ki6tus0r1rpcs2x6.jpg






*At last He got it from Harbhajan *
*www.picsopedia.com/images/aa1olsbvurfahh9sxgq.jpg
*www.picsopedia.com/images/x6iuo7fqthejxsveaw.jpg
*www.picsopedia.com/images/zajk2ix9rhgj0oy6rdkd.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 1, 2008)

lol


----------



## narangz (May 1, 2008)

ROFL


----------



## Pathik (May 1, 2008)

Wth. Sreesanth cries worse than Sreedevi


----------



## talkingcomet (May 1, 2008)

really funny din!!
rofl (literally)


----------



## praka123 (May 1, 2008)

Rofl :d !


----------



## kumarmohit (May 1, 2008)

Strange but there is not even a single pic of actual slap. At least not one I have seen. Anyone with the actual action pic please post!


----------



## Gursimran (May 1, 2008)

@T159 Great Work!


----------



## Chirag (May 1, 2008)

@T159 - If possible please post on Digit Server.


----------



## Maverick340 (May 1, 2008)

Priety is such a dog for avoiding sree as if he is a aids patient !


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

Chirag said:


> @T159 - If possible please post on Digit Server.


attached


----------



## adi007 (May 1, 2008)

lol...nice work T159
BTW does anyone have the pic of Harbhajan Singh slapping sreesanth..
I have never seen the pic or video in any of the channel or in internet...


----------



## Chirag (May 1, 2008)

Thankyou.


----------



## din (May 1, 2008)

@kumarmohit and @adi007

You people seems very old (Like me)

We all discuss about why Preity Zinta didn't hug Sreesanth and that might be the reason hes crying etc


----------



## adi007 (May 1, 2008)

din said:


> @kumarmohit and @adi007
> 
> You people seems very old (Like me)
> 
> We all discuss about why Preity Zinta didn't hug Sreesanth and that might be the reason hes crying etc


yeah i am 45 year old...
Actually it is believed that the referee has the clippings and it has not been publicized ...but the main thing is they show crying sreesanth but not slapping scene of sreesanth 
and it is also rumour that sreesanth told "HARD LUCK" while shaking so it might be the reason of slapping( Some say it's not slapping..it was like thrashing just like between zidane and Marco Materazzi)

and regarding preity may be she likes only macho type of men...not crying fellas


----------



## din (May 1, 2008)

adi007 said:


> yeah i am 45 year old...



This is the reasons I didn't study in Hassan,Karnataka 

People of the age 18 becomes age 45 in a day 

Anyway I think both these guys are crazy. They should learn how Sachin or other reputed members behaves in matches.


----------



## confused (May 2, 2008)

@din - i have heard this already, about a couple of years back!!! (only thing it was about just some sardar, someone added masala to it, and made it about bhajji!!!)

and guess what the guy who told me this is a mallu too. LOL.



kumarmohit said:


> Strange but there is not even a single pic of actual slap. At least not one I have seen. Anyone with the actual action pic please post!


i dont think such a pic/video will see the light of the day.


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2008)

the pic/video of slap will surface later.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 2, 2008)

^^By the time all fun would be gone

As for my age I am 23, would turn 24 on this 10 May!


----------



## confused (May 2, 2008)

why is everybody talking about their age here??


----------



## din (May 2, 2008)

Oh nooooo

I was just making fun and seems all are taking it seriously 

I mean about age.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 2, 2008)

@din and T159

lol
focl


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 2, 2008)

lol......u guys all sounds funny


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 2, 2008)

hahah..Hilarious


----------



## vivekrules (May 3, 2008)

lolzz.. very funny ... hahahahaha


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2008)

din said:


> Oh nooooo
> 
> I was just making fun and seems all are taking it seriously
> 
> I mean about age.



whats your age?praka123 is the oldest guy here i think.
He is 29. Am i right praka uncle?


----------

